# neues DSL schalten obwohl altes DSL noch vorhanden?



## 442 (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ist es möglich einen neuen DSL Anschluss zu schalten (bei 1&1) obwohl noch ein Anschluss anliegt und der erst ein paar Tage später die Wohnung "wechselt" (auch 1&1)?

Hintergrund ist der, dass meine Mitbewohnerin auszieht und ihren Vertrag aufgrund des inkludierten Handyvertrags mitnimmt. Der Schalttermin für den Wechsel wäre der 20.7..
Wenn ich jetzt einen Wunschtermin für mein neues Internet angebe, kann ich bei 1&1 minimal 28 Tage Abstand wählen, heißt der Schalttermin wäre der 25.7..
Allerdings kann ich ja eine Schaltung zum nächstmöglichen Termin verlangen, was laut 1&1 in 2 Wochen wäre. Also voraussichtlich irgendetwas ab dem 11.7., wo eben der alte Tarif noch normal bei uns anliegt.

Gibt es da dann Probleme mit dem Techniker oder schaltet der einfach den alten Tarif ab und meinen neuen an? Ich würde angeben dass ich einen neuen Anschluss benötige.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon mal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2017)

Umschalten geht wohl erst, wenn der alte Vertrag weg ist.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Juni 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Umschalten geht wohl erst, wenn der alte Vertrag weg ist.



Nö. Man bucht nen Anschluss auf eine Adresse bzw. auf ein Haus, nicht auf eine Wohnung. An der Telefondose kann aber nur eine Leitung angekommen. Wenn es also egal ist welcher Anschluss das ist, ist das auch möglich. Du musst nicht mal was sagen.


----------



## mrfloppy (1. Juli 2017)

Wenn die Leitungen zum Haus belegt sind wird der Techniker nicht schalten. Er wird im Normalfall auch nicht den scheidenden 1&1 Anschluss abschalten , da dieser bis datum x auf diese doppelader gebucht ist . Telekom würde vertragsbruch begehen wenn sie dennoch umschalten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Juli 2017)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Wenn die Leitungen zum Haus belegt sind wird der Techniker nicht schalten. Er wird im Normalfall auch nicht den scheidenden 1&1 Anschluss abschalten , da dieser bis datum x auf diese doppelader gebucht ist . Telekom würde vertragsbruch begehen wenn sie dennoch umschalten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



in dem Fall könnte man aber erst gar nix bestellen.... die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür liegt bei 0,001%??


----------



## mrfloppy (1. Juli 2017)

Klar kann er bestellen, bekommt aber halt erst das dementsprechende schaltdatum

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Juli 2017)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Klar kann er bestellen, bekommt aber halt erst das dementsprechende schaltdatum
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



du glaubst auch das die Kabel der Telekom immer genau nur für die Anzahl der Mietparteien reichen....


----------



## Decrypter (2. Juli 2017)

Solange eine weitere freie und DSL fähige Doppelader am APL (also Übergabepunkt) verfügbar ist, geht der Auftrag erstmal durch und man bekommt einen Schalttermin. Anderenfalls würde 1+1 eine Ablehnung durch den Netzbetreiber (Telekom) bekommen und der Autrag wird storniert. Meistens ist das jedoch nicht der Fall, da fast immer mehr Doppeladern als eigentlich benötigte Anschlüsse vorhanden sind. Die zweite Hürde ist dann, das vom APL in die Whg. auch eine freie Doppelader vorhanden sein muß. Da in den allermeisten Fällen immer eine Leitung 2x2x0.6 oder gar eine 4x2x0.6 vorhanden ist, ist das eigentlich auch kein Problem. Aber das wird der Techniker am Schalttermin recht schnell sehen. Ist keine weitere Doppelader vom APL zur Whg. vorhanden, wird der Auftrag als nicht schaltbar zurückgegeben.

Bestellen kann man erstmal immer. Wenn der bestellte Anschluss an der Adresse nicht realisierbar ist, wird der Auftrag gleich storniert. Bekommt man einen Schalttermin, steht dem Anschluss auf Seiten des Netzbetreibers nichts entgegen und kann dann nur noch an den örtlichen Gegebenheiten scheitern. Denn die Leitungen vom APL in die Wohnungen gehören nicht mehr der Telekom, sondern dem Eigentümer der jeweiligen Immobilie.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Juli 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> du glaubst auch das die Kabel der Telekom immer genau nur für die Anzahl der Mietparteien reichen.... [emoji38]


Nö glaub ich nicht , aber ich weiss das es nicht unbedingt weitaus mehr sind. Und komm mir nicht mit deinem "Ich arbeite bei der telekom ich weiss das" . Nicht nur du arbeitest bei solch Art Verein.   Die 2 Reserve doppeladern die evtl noch durchgehen . Wenn die Reserve Adern schon belegt, defekt oder sonst was sind? Was nicht unbedingt ein Einzelfall wäre, passiert oft genug  . 
Ich habe zu dem NIE geschrieben er wird nicht schalten, ich habe nur geschrieben das er den alten Anschluss bist datum X nicht abschalten wird  . Hat er dann das Pech das nichts frei ist zum Haus wird nicht geschaltet. Dann kann er doch trotzdem buchen? Wird nur der schalttermin nach hinten korrigiert 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

